# Help with video projector



## GRFagan (Nov 25, 2010)

i am looking to buy a 'Epson V11H475220 PowerLite Home Cinema 720p projector. 1. Is this a food projector for sports in medium light? 2. Will the hdmi outlet carry sound if I hook it up to an hdmi compatible receiver? Thanks for the help. One note, I am trying to keep the cost of the project to about a $1k for projector, screen, and receiver.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

For a room with medium light you are much better off with an led TV than trying to go with a projector setup. If you really want a projector you can not do it cheaply. Without low lighting you will need a powerful high output projector and a high dollar black screen, that's designed for brighter rooms.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

That Epson wouldn't be my first choice, but to answer your Question:
The HDMI *Input *will carry picture and Sound, when connected to a Receiver.
The Epson doesn't have a HDMI output, I think.
I really need more Info, why do you care if the HDMI Cable from the Receiver to the projector carries Sound?
And what is a food projector?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

retfr8flyr said:


> For a room with medium light you are much better off with an led TV than trying to go with a projector setup. If you really want a projector you can not do it cheaply. Without low lighting you will need a powerful high output projector and a high dollar black screen, that's designed for brighter rooms.


this^

from all i have seen. projectors are not good until the room is dark. and that includes wall colors. 

720p :laughing: save your money.


----------



## GRFagan (Nov 25, 2010)

I've run a 2000 lumens projector in my class with all the lights on in my classroom with no problems. For videos I will turn the lights off and it is perfectly fine. As for the 720p resolution, that is what most, if not all, broadcasters are broadcasting in. I only want this for football. I will not be watching blueray movies.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

You typically run video from your source, through the receiver and out to the display (which would be the projector in this case).

They don't seem to have posts on the 707 specifically but they do mention the 705 (among others) on the AVSForum website: 
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1182562/epson-powerlite-home-cinema-705hd

Be prepared for your head to explode after reading all the posts there...


----------



## GRFagan (Nov 25, 2010)

I am now looking at potentially going with an Epson Powerlite 8350 home theater projector and wondering if this would be good in a room with ambient light? I have bumped up my budget to about 2k, any suggestions?


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an Epson 6500ub which is less lumans than the 8350 and watch TV all the time with the lights on. Now, most of the time with the lights on, I have them dimmed to about 50% which still allows say my wife to correct papers and me be able to watch TV. When we are watching TV or movies though, i shut the lights completely off (this is in my basement and I can control the ambient light). If you were in a living room and a south facing window that glares on the screen wall, you are going to be less than thrilled. If you have any sort of window coverings (minus the super-thin cloth ones; day shade I think they call them?) then you should be able to control quite a bit of ambient light. 

The other posts are correct on how you run your video/audio. It goes source (such as digital cable box) --> Receiver --> Projector. Your sound would go from receiver to the speakers, so there is no need to worry about sound going to your projector.


----------

